# Help!! Are these eggs fertilize?



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

So I have not been paying much attention to my Dart Frog lately since school just started. I had some time to go through the tanks today and found a batch of Inquito eggs and a batch of E. SI eggs. Unfortunately I think both batches are unfertilized. Should I leave the eggs in there for a while or should I just dump them out?
Here are some pictures.
Inquitos eggs:
















SI eggs:


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Leave them. The second pic looks a bit moldy for most but never just toss them. I have five tht I thought weren't fertilized and 4 days later all are turning to tads


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

The Iquitos look moldy to me. The other I can't really tell, but give it a few days and if it's fertile you'll see development.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This is their first batch of eggs so I guess they are probably infertile. Sorry for the blurry pics it's really hard to get a good picture of them inside the film canister.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

It's likely but better be safe then sorry!


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I decided to put the Inquitos eggs into a petri dish and surprise there are a few that's already developing! My question is, should they be submerge in water or just slightly wet?










Thanks


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I fill my dish up just under the top of the eggs


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

So all the SIs are fertile! Daddy's been guarding them! and to my pleasant surprise there is another new batch of eggs already! I am crossing my fingers that my inquitos will follow suit and lay another set of eggs. Very excited to be finally rearing tadpoles!


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

I have borja ridge but typically I just extract the eggs to a cup with just enough water that they don't dry out. Then as the tads break from the egg sack, I separate them into their own containers with java moss, backwater extract and some leaf litter. 

If a moldy looking egg doesn't otherwise improve in a couple days I toss it. 

Glad to hear they are showing signs of development, congrats!


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't tell gooluck though


----------



## OteliaKeller (Sep 27, 2012)

The other I can't really tell, but give it a few days and if it's fertile you'll see development. 




----------------------------
Huge Thing For Movies --- NCIS Season 9 DVD，Creat excellence for your life


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

So I got one inquito tad from the first batch and 10 SI from the second...the Inquitos has laid another 2 batches in which only 3 out of the 5 were fertlize...while the SIs well I have about 7 batches right now


----------

